# 322 receiver oddities



## galaxie428 (Apr 29, 2007)

My father in law has a 322 receiver that he took with them to FL this year. When he got back, he couldn't remember how it was hooked up so he asked me to come by to see if I could help. He has the receiver in the main room with their main tv run off of TV1 on ch 3. The coax that runs from TV2 to his other tv has been split a few times and he is actually trying to run 3 other tv's from TV2 (they don't all get used at the same time). Anyway, when hooking up the second tv on TV2 all we get is snow on ch 60. However, I can unhook the TV2 coax from the receiver, plug it in to TV1, change the channel to 3 and we get a picture. I can then run the main tv that was connected to TV1 to the TV2 and I get a picture there. So, both tuners seem to be working but why when I switch the TV1 and TV2 coax back to how he had them does the tv's in the other rooms not work? It doesn't make any sense to me. I have the channel set back to 60 and we get snow again.

So I thought ok, we will just leave them hooked up with the main tv running off of TV2 and his other tv's running off of TV1 not thinking about the remotes. I assume the remotes can be reprogramed to make the remote that WAS TV1 to now be TV2 in UHF and the remote that was TV2 to be TV1? Am I gaining anything here or why is this not working like it is suppose to?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Make sure that the TV and the 322 is set to the same modulation scheme (Cable vs Air).

You can't use an IR remote on TV2.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Sounds like the TV2 is set to cable. Channels 2-13 are the same on cable or Over the air channels above 13 are tuned to different frequencies on cable. Many TVs will switch from over the air tuning to tuning cable frequencies if there is a loss of power.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Yea the TV1 remote is IR only, can't control TV2 once it's removed from the room w/ the 322 (need's line of sight). You could always hook the tv2 back up to the distant tv and at the distant tv, do a "channel search" and see if it can find the TV2 output channel.


----------



## galaxie428 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys. I also found an online manual so I will probably head over there this weekend and see if we can get it working correctly. His TV's are probably 15 years old and I doubt we have any manuals or even the right remotes! But, we will get it figured out.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

They way I have my 322 set up is: I use a 2-way splitter, an connect the COAX outputs from TV1 (ch3) and TV2 (ch60) into it, thus making it a "combiner", so I can watch both feeds from the distant tv. Course I can't control TV1 from there but, thats not a deal breaker. I connect the local tv via RCAs, but if the tv is so old that it doesnt have RCA then you'd either need an RCA-TV modulator, or just another splitter to split the TV1 (ch3) output.


----------



## vivicompany (May 25, 2014)

great idea


----------

